# Resinol 90c



## mavrick1903 (Apr 23, 2007)

there's been some talk that this is the bees knees for stablization of blanks. the cost 3 gallons is $300 according to the threads I've read. that works out to around $25 a quart. I'm afraid I dont have the capitol to front a group buy, but this would be a great thing to do a group buy with. anyone want to head this up? I'd be in for a share if someone wants to put it together. just putting the idea out there.


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 23, 2007)

I belive it was 4 gallons for $300.  
I'd be interested in a quart.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mavrick1903_<br />
> _snip_
> 
> the cost 3 gallons is $300 according to the threads I've read. that works out to around $25 a quart.
> ...



Just to reiterate as I did in the other thread that those articles were posted 3(almost 4) years ago (October 2003).

Don't assume that the price is still the same.


----------



## mrplace (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a Loctite Rep that I can call and get some details. He calls on us once a week, and is usually good for lunch every two weeks.[][]


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you will find that shipping is going to be the problem.
If it is a Hazmat item----shipping and containers are going to be a bear.
Last week I tryed to order 5 gallons of resin from the left coast and shipping was going to be over a $100.00.


----------



## bobkeyes (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd be in for about a hundred. I've been wanting to try some of it.

Bob Keyes


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 23, 2007)

I would be in for some if the price is not too steep.


----------



## mrplace (Apr 24, 2007)

NOTE: I just spoke with the rep. This is not distributed through distributors "typically", because of the process and specialised equipment that uses it. It is normally sold direct by Loctite to the end-users. My rep is still working on pricing.

EDIT: 
Here is a link to the MSDS for Resinol 90C. This stuff is hard to lay hands on.

http://www.castingimpregnators.com/pdf/Resinol_RTC_MSDS.pdf


----------



## mrplace (Apr 27, 2007)

Update:

4 Gallons of Resinol 90C, which is only obtainable directly from Loctite, was quoted as $1200 for four gallons on a one time purchase.[B)][B)]


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />Update:
> 
> 4 Gallons of Resinol 90C, which is only obtainable directly from Loctite, was quoted as $1200 for four gallons on a one time purchase.[B)][B)]



Yikes, that is a _little_ different than $25 a quart (3 times different)


----------



## mavrick1903 (Apr 27, 2007)

k. guess that idea's out. thanks for doing the research.


----------



## mrplace (Apr 30, 2007)

We can get Nelsonite for $82.75 for a five gallon pail, and it is not classified as hazardous.


----------



## mavrick1903 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, so who's going to do the group buy for Nelsonite?


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mavrick1903_
> <br />Ok, so who's going to do the group buy for Nelsonite?



Just so's you know Nelsonite really smells.

.


----------



## mrplace (May 2, 2007)

I have some new information, but I am going to post it in the casting forum since it is not a group buy.


----------



## almer (Jun 10, 2007)

I have used lots of nelsonite and it soaks in a long way,a great stabilizer,it smells real bad.


----------

